# Hoyt Shooters?



## CarbonExpress (Sep 5, 2011)

Who all shoots a Hoyt?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Me me me me!!!!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I do.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

this guy does


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

for the past 2 and a half outdoor seasons, so rite about when i started winning stuff


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

All the smart ones....JK


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

add me to the mix!! not changing anytime soon either!!


----------



## iproarcher12 (Jun 30, 2011)

I do.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

im pretty sure a better question would have been who doesnt shoot one. haha.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I dabble with them a little


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

Me for the last 17 years. one of them I shot for 12 years. That bow still shoots great.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd like to have a CE. With a helium injected riser. To make it 2.4 pounds.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Count me in. Just got a new 2011 Rampage XT


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'd like to have a CE. With a helium injected riser. To make it 2.4 pounds.[/QUOTE
> 
> Carbon Element or Contender elite? I always think Contender Elite when I see CE but I guess most guys are talking about the Carbon Element, lol. But yeah that would be awesome to see what a helium injected Carbon E would weigh, lol.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

2010 Hoyt Vantage Ltd
2007 Hoyt Nexus


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Present. Awesome shooting bows, and they take care of their shooters.


----------



## deck (Feb 21, 2010)

me 2!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> Present. Awesome shooting bows, and they take care of their shooters.


So Adam,

Is the elite riser worth the extra $ if your just the average Joe like me?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

That's a tough question to answer, especially because I have never used the regular Contender to compare against. I'm not sure if you know the benefits of the shoot through. It makes the bow balanced a bit better by making the bow a bit more symmetrical, and it adds some mass to the riser (it is split on top and bottom, which adds extra aluminum and weight). I personally like a moderately heavy bow, so that last one is kind of a plus for me. But the biggest thing is that it makes the riser stiffer, which helps with low frequency vibration and (at least in theory) consistency. Because the bow is stiffer, it doesn't move as much, which should mean it is more repeatable. Now, I'm not sure that actually applies. I've seen the non-elite risers shoot amazing scores. But, I'll tell you I like the feel of the shoot-through riser a lot, and I did spend the extra money for it. So I want to say yes, it's worth the extra money, but you won't lose any noticeable amount of points by not getting it.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, I've always heard that the elite riser is "stiffer" but I never really understood what that meant. Thanks for clearing that up:smile:.

What limbs do you have on it? (sorry for all the questions)


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the elite riser is stiffer than the regular riser.. all you are payin for is the extra material costs since it takes more material from the start.

the difference between teh shootthru and the reg riser is night and day if you shoot lots of spots and lots of longer range. the riser is stiffer because of the shoorthru minimizing lateral flex on the riser at the shot thus shortening the time it takes eliminate vibe and feedback plus it give a more solid platform to shoot from.

in short, for the average guy, no you won't notice too much of a difference if you just pick one up and start flingin arrows... but if you get serious about it then you will notice a diff. the other thing that makes a big diff is the cams and cam family that you are shooting


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm shooting the XT 2000 limbs with the new GTX cams. I really like the new cam system, but I think the draw lengths run a tad long and it takes a bit of tweaking to get them set. But I can almost guarantee the 2012 version will have this fixed, and even if they don't it's not a big deal. 

I think the other thing that makes it more expensive is it is a lot harder to make. I think it's got to be pretty difficult to cut a big hole in the middle of the aluminum while leaving the sides the right thickness, instead of just cutting out a chunk. You can almost bet it takes a longer time to machine, thus bringing up the price a bit. But yes, I think it makes a difference in a positive way.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

From how I understand Adam, they start with a thicker billet and machine it down to a shootthru... Alu is spendy right now so the prices of material is up, not that they are selling them just for cost.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

2010/11 Horizon w/hoyt/easton stab.


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

This kid has four of them... One of which I won the worlds with haha (Alpha Elite) ^^^^ Conversation on shoot throughs.... I have to agree that unless you shoot allot, and I mean allot, you won't tell much of a difference minus the vibration.

Saying that, I probably won't ever buy/shoot a bow for hoyt that doesn't have a shoot through riser.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I used to have 4... How you have your ae rigged?


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

The elite riser dosnt cost much extra. I think any of those archers shooting the desent scores most would just get the elite risers. I shot the conterder with out the shoot through it was a great bow also could not find anything wrong with it at all. loved it. But if I was to get a contender I would just get the shootthrough for the extra $200. If your spending $1300 on a bow whats the extra $200 to get the best model. That my point of veiw for target. If I was looking for a hunting bow I would not get the shootthrough. little less cost and little easyer loading.


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

well I will be shooting something different next year. But I had a sure loc supreme 9in with the small truball scope and up pin, no lens. pse phantom drop away and fuse blades, 33 in main and 15 in side bar. 

next year I'll have the excel 3000, the new dionker platinum skinny bars and the hamskea rest.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ok.. i just slapped some stuff on mine and shot it for a bit before it got sent off.. it shot sweet, but it had its little quirks.

the axcels are sweet sights, thats what i run


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

underdog145 said:


> im pretty sure a better question would have been who doesnt shoot one. haha.


:set1_signs009:


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sent off?

And ya, people give me crap about shooting a fuel cam; they say it doesn't have the back wall of a spiral or that it's "mushy". But if you shot mine, or anyone else's that knows how to set a bow up well, they don't feel like that. 
And as far as the let off, I think we all know how to get the lower let off now; running your draw peg a hole short and timing it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I sent my alpha elite down to Aaron groce for a back up bow when he went to Poland. Before I did that I set it up with a set of xtr's. I didn't get much playing in with them before it went, but for me the xtr's are way better than fuels. You have to spend more time playing and tweaking and buildin upon what you have to get a good solid platform, but it's worth it


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> I sent my alpha elite down to Aaron groce for a back up bow when he went to Poland. Before I did that I set it up with a set of xtr's. I didn't get much playing in with them before it went, but for me the xtr's are way better than fuels. You have to spend more time playing and tweaking and buildin upon what you have to get a good solid platform, but it's worth it


I hear that all the time about the fuels when people are talking about the AE but never about any of Hoyt's hunting line up (just something I noticed). Anyways, I think the '10 matrix is still better than the '11 matrix because of the cams and because of the stupid roller guard that companies like to use as an "upgrade" for older models.


----------



## brd556 (Aug 22, 2011)

Another HOYT fan here. (sig)


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

on a hunting rig all people seem to care about is speed.. companies do what is necessary


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> on a hunting rig all people seem to care about is speed.. companies do what is necessary


True that.


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Well the roller gaurd is one of the main reasons I went with the AE honestly. I just don't like the over-all draw cycle with them. I do like however, that it makes you pull into the shot, making you havebetter shot execution.

But I've had two Kateras, and Dad had a XL, so I would love to see the Z3 on one, or for Hoyt to offer a cam like the Z3 (or even the spiral cam) on that bow.

P.S.

I know someone is going to say a spiral needs a different limb than the factory XT comp.... no it doesn't, I have shot one with spirals and those limbs on there; It'ssall in deflection nmbers.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i've never found that with rollers.. they usually have too much of a drop into the valley so that never helps keeping a solid shot. yeah you have to pull into the wall... but you can give a bit since they have an ok valley to them. The biggest thing i knock fuels and xtr's for is having 70-75% letoff, you will shoot much better with lower letoff no two ways about it.

deflection, angle, how fast the cam takes up and gives out the cables... it can and is done all teh time, efficiency is up in the air...


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i shoot a kobalt and its great. i love it. i can get down to mark 120 on my sight and my 90yd. mark is 93. i can probably get 130yds. out of it.


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree, that's why I love z3's; you can choose 65% or 75% let off. But getting a lower let-off is possible with the fuels/xtr. run your draw peg a hole short the time it up.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

ive currently have Jacobs AE. my Ultra Elie adn am gettin a Ve


----------



## lynnh (May 22, 2011)

All the people winning.


----------



## twb7878 (Mar 12, 2008)

I do and have since 03!!!!!!!!!!! and love them!!!!!


----------



## Teamhoyt! (Oct 6, 2011)

Hoyt crx32


----------



## SD_Bowhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Just purchased a Hoyt CRX35. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------

